# Flavored Honey/ Infused Honey



## Chef Isaac

I was wondering if anyone is doing any infused or flavored honeys (outside the realm of honey sticks)? 

I am playing with a vanilla infused honey. 

Was thinking of herb infused honey like sage. 

Any thoughts? Think they would sell?


----------



## Hambone

I would buy some herb style from ya. I think the herb idea is great. It would be a great in some of my pork butt and loin marinades. I would like to get some rosemary/honey when you got some.


----------



## sds888

I think it would be differnt I would have to have some samples first before I bought any. The vanilla sounds better than the herb honey to me. But like derek said the herb might be good as more of a marinade that you sell.


----------



## Chef Isaac

Derek and SDS:

I just made a batch of vanilla honey, sage honey, and rosemary honey. It turned out AWESOME. Would you all like some?


----------



## Ross

recipe? Vanilla doesn't turn me on, but sage and rosemary sound like good condiments for meat.


----------



## Chef Isaac

It is real simple. Just buy good quality herbs, snip them into a mason jar, pour honey over it and let it sit for a while. Take out the herbs. The sage and rosemary turned out awesome. 

The vanilla is great too and looks sexy.


----------



## Hambone

Send me a price on a bottle of sage and rosemary.


----------



## sds888

Send me prices as well and I will think about it when I get paid next week.


----------



## LusciousHoney

I have tried around 12 different herbs spices - all dried... My best ones are:
Habanero (first one to sell out)
Star anise
Vanilla bean
Ceylon cinnamon
Lavender
Rose bud

Ones that seemed to work, but are less of a success:
black Pepper
Clove
Cardamom

I include a recipe card for a lava lamp martini (Honey Board), where I have added my own takes on using the infusions at the bottom. Best way to sell something... Create a market!


I currently have a hibiscus flower infusing. The color is AWESOME but I have no idea about flavor.


----------



## sqkcrk

Chef Isaac said:


> I was wondering if anyone is doing any infused or flavored honeys (outside the realm of honey sticks)?
> 
> I am playing with a vanilla infused honey.
> 
> Was thinking of herb infused honey like sage.
> 
> Any thoughts? Think they would sell?


When does flavered honey become adulterated honey? I received some blueberry flavored honey, not blueberry blossom honey, which tastes awful. I could become more openminded about this, but any time flvoring is added to honey it isn't pure honey anymore.

The infused idea is an interesting one. I'd like to see it and try it before i pass judgement. Please be real explicit on the label. You will probably get many reactions like, "I've never tasted honey like that before. What do the bees work that makes that flavor?" And then you'll have to explain it to them. But that might be a good point of sale.

Keep us posted.


----------



## LusciousHoney

I say infusions right on the label, there is a description of what the honey is and suggestions on how to use it on the back and they are packaged in containers that are totally different than our other honey. 

Plus I only sell them at the farmer's market where I can address exactly what they are.


----------



## Chef Isaac

SQK:

I have found that if you infuse honey with something natural, say rosemary, it actually adds a different dimension to the honey. I think, maybe the blueberry honey you tried might have had an extract in it or something.


----------



## sqkcrk

Chef Isaac said:


> SQK:
> 
> I have found that if you infuse honey with something natural, say rosemary, it actually adds a different dimension to the honey. I think, maybe the blueberry honey you tried might have had an extract in it or something.


Extract of artificial blueberry flavoring I'm sure.

I guess I'll have to get some herbs and try it myself. Thanks Chef.


----------



## Cam

LusciousHoney said:


> I have tried around 12 different herbs spices - all dried... My best ones are:
> Habanero (first one to sell out)
> Star anise
> Vanilla bean
> Ceylon cinnamon
> Lavender
> Rose bud
> 
> Ones that seemed to work, but are less of a success:
> black Pepper
> Clove
> Cardamom
> 
> I include a recipe card for a lava lamp martini (Honey Board), where I have added my own takes on using the infusions at the bottom. Best way to sell something... Create a market!
> 
> 
> I currently have a hibiscus flower infusing. The color is AWESOME but I have no idea about flavor.


Habanero sounds great. If you don't mind my asking, what is your recipe?


----------



## LusciousHoney

There's not really a recipe. I use dried habaneros and put them in honey until enough of the spice is infused in the honey. The first batch infused for about 9 months (forgot about them). I am now working on trying to speed up the process.


----------



## golddust-twins

When you folks make your herbal infussions are you using fresh or dried?


----------



## LusciousHoney

I went with dried or semi-dried, thinking that I didn't want to add additional moisture.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

I help deliver herbs for a company in the spring and they asked me to make them some. We did Peppermint, rosemary, lemon balm, spearaming, lavender. they all where fresh herbs except the lavender. I used by volume 30% herbs to 70% honey. They all turned out great and now people want them all the time. The trouble is the time and money it takes to do it you never make your money back even at $6 for a 12oz jar. But is is fun to give to friends and let them know they can make it at home with your honey and their herbs.


----------



## golddust-twins

rainesridgefarm, are you using dried or fresh herbs? I'm trying rosemary (fresh) and lavender (dried).


----------



## rainesridgefarm

the only thing that is dried is the lavender. All the rest is fresh. You have to turn the jar a lot with the lavender to get it to wet down. Keeping it in a warm place helps also.


----------



## cdowdy

Chef Isaac said:


> I was wondering if anyone is doing any infused or flavored honeys (outside the realm of honey sticks)?
> 
> I am playing with a vanilla infused honey.
> 
> Was thinking of herb infused honey like sage.
> 
> Any thoughts? Think they would sell?


Can someone tell me the difference between creamed and Whipped honey?? Thanks. cdowdy


----------



## suttonbeeman

I have beenmaking fruit flavored cremed honey since 1994. We make almond, blueberry, blackberry, strawberry, raspberry, lemon, cinnamon, apple/cinnamon, cherry, cranberry and apricot. We use all natural freeze dred fruit powder. Im not crazy about the lemon but is is great in hot tea! Apple/cinnamon, blackberry are the best sellers followed by raspberry, strawberry and cinnamon. Cranberry does good at christmas......if anyone wants any we ship! 8 oz hex 5.00 or 12 for 48.00 mix/match flavors! Rick


----------



## SERGE

suttonbeeman,
What is an appropriate ratio of the fruit powder for the creamed honey, let’s say per pound for example?
Thanks


----------

